# What Breed?????



## neongirl83 (Nov 23, 2012)

Im really new to goats and I dont know what kind I want. :/ I want one thats calm, sweet, and docile. It doesn't matter if there milk, meat etc... because I want to get fixed males. What breed should I get?


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 23, 2012)

Calm, sweet and docile are individual characteristics of individual goats and not specific breeds.  Yes, some breeds have qualities that are universally accepted as traits for that breed, but again, you will find exceptions.

People are also going to recommend or endorse goat breeds that they keep and that goat breed may or may not be suited to your personal taste.

Your best bet would be to research specific goat breeds and then post questions that you might have after finding a goat that you find appealing.  

I'm very fond of chocolate ice cream.  I think it's the best flavor of all the ice creams.  What if you don't care for chocolate or might even be allergic to it?  See what I'm saying?


----------



## HappyKnook (Nov 23, 2012)

"Your best bet would be to research specific goat breeds and then post questions that you might have after finding a goat that you find appealing."

I agree. My particular favorites are Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs.....but that's just what I decided after reading up on them and looking at their adorable pictures.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree too!! people will say their breed. That's build in us because our goats are of course the best. 

I honestly think that if you want a really friendly wether Nigerians may be the best bet. I don't see many wethered goats kept for pets other than Nigerians and Pygmys. There are some Boers and there are some other random breeds but mostly it is Nigerians and Pygmys. I would say that Nigerians are easier to find in most cases and you have more of a verity to choose from. Both are small breeds and are known to be very friendly breeds. The Nigerian is a bit larger but still only 21-23 inches at the withers.


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 23, 2012)

A lot of people will say Lamanchas are the sweetest goats, and from the few I've met I will agree that they are lovely to be around. Any breed of goat can have a nice temperament and make a good pet though. I think a lot of people tend to keep pygmy or Nigerian wethers as pets because of their size, and they're just so cute 

Are you going to do anything like packing or cart pulling with your goats? A lot of people with wethers do that for fun


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 23, 2012)

I beleive Kiko, kiko crosses anything with spanish in it and Alpine would be at the top of my "not docile" list.  

I have no experience with the smaller breeds. but seems to me I have read a fair number of complaints about pygmy wethers being naughty.  

Boers are very calm, but kind of big for a pet.  Nubians get quite large as well. Size would probably depend on how much space you have and pasture/browse available.  The bigger breeds will eat more. 

Not sure about Fainters, but I have heard they are pretty docile. 

I personally would consider a Boer/nigerian cross.  Not a lot of them around, but I like that they are kind of small versions of Boers.  

Of course, cost wise, you would be better off going with a dairy whether, since people practically have to give them away. 

For sure lots to consider.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 23, 2012)

Another thing to consider is that bottle babies tend to be friendlier than dam raised! Just FYI. 

All of my goats were bottle babies and are VERY friendly! My one wether (nubian) is the sweetest guy...he does try to play push-push which I don't play! He is getting on the larger size too - but he's really sweet.  He's also polled, so I don't have to worry about horns on him.

Another thing with wethers...if wethered young, they CAN be more likely to suffer from urinary calcii - very painful condition. Do some research on it to ensure you can help prevent this condition. Some goats are more predisposed than others and some are easier to treat than others! 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 23, 2012)

neongirl83 said:
			
		

> Im really new to goats and I dont know what kind I want. :/ I want one thats calm, sweet, and docile. It doesn't matter if there milk, meat etc... because I want to get fixed males. What breed should I get?


If you don't care about the breed, you could check out CL and search for 'wether'. You'd be surprised how many you can find...and different breeds to. Go meet the goat/s and see which one appeals to you. If you have a specific looks/colors you like, you can narrow it down too. Say, you don't like the look of no ears goat...then you don't want Lamancha. You like floppy ears...Nubian and Boers are your choice. Blue eyes...Nigerian Dwarf. 
I have two Boer wethers, one Alpine wether and one Alpine doe. They are sweet and calm and docile and playful and agile (yes, my Boers go rock hopping on our property in the mountains). They are just pets. They are my pets.


----------



## TGreenhut (Nov 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I beleive Kiko, kiko crosses anything with spanish in it and Alpine would be at the top of my "not docile" list.


x2

Although I have definitely met exceptions...


----------



## mama24 (Dec 1, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I beleive Kiko, kiko crosses anything with spanish in it and Alpine would be at the top of my "not docile" list.
> 
> I have no experience with the smaller breeds. but seems to me I have read a fair number of complaints about pygmy wethers being naughty.
> 
> ...


Lol. And I on the other hand have a good friend who has several Kikos who are sweet as pie and super friendly! I was just there today visiting my girls who are there to get bred, and the big Kiko buck was eating out of my hand!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, I have a Kiko doe that is way sweeter than any goat I have EVER come across. Way nicer than any Nigerian here, any La Mancha. She follows me off lead everywhere, she walks up and talks to me, she will lay down and stay with me, she can lay down and let people rest their head on her, etc. She is the nicest and sweetest goat I have ever seen. She was not bottle fed, that's just how she is.

That being said, most Kikos are rather wild and she is the exception. I also know someone who has several very sweet Kikos. Spanish, oh yeah. A large majority of them are wild for sure.


----------

